# ATV show and swap meet June 13



## THEBOM (Apr 2, 2009)

*Leerjak ATV show and swap meet June 13*

We are having a ATV show and swap meet at Leerjak. June 13 10am to 5pm

Classes;

Stock, any atv/utv with 3 mods or less.

Modified Stock, sport atvs with 3 mods or more.

Modified Utitilty, utv/sidebysides with 3 or more mods.

Drag frame, any atv/utv with custom built frames.

There will also be a best over all trophy.


Plus a swap meet . Bring all your atv stuff thats in your way. (bikes,parts,tires.rims, ect,ect,,,)

Come on out and ride, look and have fun. You can check it out on http//www.leerjak.com/


----------

